# Opinions on this Dakota trailer?



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Could I get opinions on this trailer (Dakota by CM)?

pandpsales.com/2019-cm-dakota-3-horse-3-horse-slant-load-trailer-wueh.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIzJSRkfH-5gIVjYFpCh2K5gepEAEYASACEgIyDfD_BwE

It says 2-horse and also 3-horse, but in fact it's a 3-horse (I emailed to ask).

Is this a decent trailer for a decent price? My horses are not large so I'm not worried that it seems (to me) to maybe be a little on the small size.

It's about a 30-minute drive from my barn, so I will go and look at it if you guys think it's worth the trip.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

link didn't work and a search didn't show it either


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

So sorry, let me try again.

https://www.pandpsales.com/2019-cm-...MIzJSRkfH-5gIVjYFpCh2K5gepEAEYASACEgIyDfD_BwE


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

That one worked. 

The ad is a bit confusing, if a 2H or a 3H. It also doesn't list the weight, but it sure looks heavy :frown_color: 

6' wide is not very much space. I trailered in one very much like this (same width) with a 14.1H QH (hers) in the front stall, my 15H Arab/paint in the middle, and my 14.3H RMHA barely squeezed in the back space. Good thing he is short bodied. 

No way would my Arab/paint cross fit in the back...

The horses really didn't want to go back in for the ride home. 

Have to really pay attention to the stall sizes. If the trailer is narrow, need longer length for longer (less angled) stalls. If the trailer is wide, like 8' the length can be shorted. 

Many folks use a 3 horse for only 2 horses...and a 2 horse for only one.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

It's a 3-horse. And it does seem heavy. It's all steel. One thing I really wanted in a trailer was all steel. So I guess I'm willing to deal with the weight.

I appreciate your comment about your horses and what they fit in. I've got a 14'2, 14'3, and maybe about 15'1 or 15'2.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> It's a 3-horse. And it does seem heavy. It's all steel. One thing I really wanted in a trailer was all steel. So I guess I'm willing to deal with the weight.
> 
> I appreciate your comment about your horses and what they fit in. I've got a 14'2, 14'3, and maybe about 15'1 or 15'2.


Depends on their length more than height really, my boy is short and luckily loads in anything. Having his rear right there was scary. I didn't/couldn't tie him up. 

Just make sure you have a big truck to haul it!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

We hauled the three of them once in the barn owner's three-horse slant. They all fit fine. I think I will measure hers and compare it to the measurements of this one. Maybe that will also help me figure it out.

I'll email the dealership and ask about the weight.

Thanks!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh forgot something, the axles are only 3500lbs each. So watch your weight. 

Horses 3 @ 1000 ave = 3000 lbs, + 500 or so in tack = 3500lbs. 

If the trailer weighs 3500 lbs you are at max capacity and axles could break before they should. Know of someone with a Sundowner straight load axle broke after 3 yrs. She sold it and up sized the next one to 5K lbs


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Any other opinions? Is it just too small? That's my main concern right now, although I am also, per @AnitaAnne now worried a little about the weight vs axle strength. I'm waiting to hear back from the dealer.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

I have a 2h Dakota. Like the red one here DAKOTA - CM Trailers
Not sure about the dimensions- I never bothered to measure.

Full steel, no mats on the side, but mats on the floor put the trailer weight considerably below 3,000 lbs.

It used to belong to a riding school, and the Draft Cross (a bit over 15h, and pretty substantial) was comfortably hauled in the front stall. Sometimes 2 ponies would go in the back stall.

It is a basic little trailer without any bells and whistles. Even though, I have to say, the tack area is pretty generous (as @AnitaAnne can attest, I have A LOT of stuff in there!). So depending on what you need, this may fit the bill. Mine is from 2012 and has never seen a roof in his whole life. Heat and humidity have taken their toll on the paint and there is some surface rust. I figure it will need some TLC soon.

I lack any comparison, but it pulls nice, is easy too hook up and is all I need for trail riding and camping.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I'm liking the CM Dakota line for simple, no-frills trailers. I found this one online as well. It's farther away from me, but the dimensions are larger than the other one I posted, it's a newer model, and it's a little cheaper. Per @AnitaAnne 's concerns, I emailed them about the trailer weight and axle weight capacity. Particularly since it's a slightly larger trailer.

https://waynehodgestrailers.com/listing/1356374-2020-cm-3h-bp/


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks like they copy and pasted from a previous ad and didn't change some of the specs. It makes it a bit confusing to read. 

I have a WW Roustabout gooseneck, 16'×6' on the floor.
Three horses have plenty of room. 4 horses is fine. I'd have to head and tail to squish 5 horses on. Horses I've hauled range from 14H to 16.2". I don't back my horses out, I turn them around to unload and the bigger horses have no issue turning around. 
I should add I don't have or use dividers. 

I'd ask to get the floor measurements of the horse compartment so you can compare to your BO trailer you've used. I'm guessing the measurements given were the full measurements including the tackroom.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> I'm liking the CM Dakota line for simple, no-frills trailers. I found this one online as well. It's farther away from me, but the dimensions are larger than the other one I posted, it's a newer model, and it's a little cheaper. Per @AnitaAnne 's concerns, I emailed them about the trailer weight and axle weight capacity. Particularly since it's a slightly larger trailer.
> 
> https://waynehodgestrailers.com/listing/1356374-2020-cm-3h-bp/



This one looks like a better deal 
Larger and a bit cheaper despite traveling to pick it up?


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

COWCHICK77 said:


> This one looks like a better deal
> Larger and a bit cheaper despite traveling to pick it up?


I guess if I'm getting serious I need to make sure the local truck rental place is OK with me driving their truck out to Weatherford and back, and how much that would cost. I still think it would end up being cheaper. Probably.


----------

